

Forget the iPhone: BlackBerry frenzy grips Indonesia - executive
http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/1092422--forget-the-iphone-blackberry-frenzy-grips-indonesia

======
zarify
Considering the 50% discount, I don't think it's particularly surprising. You
give out that kind of discount on 1000 of any of the top end phones I'm sure
you'd see the same thing.

